# Récupérer ses mails via iphone sur ipad



## omni (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

voilà la question quelque peu délicate : Je possède un iphone 4
Je désire acquérir un Ipad 2 mais wifi, pas 3G (je ne veux pas d'abonnement supplémentaire !)

Je considère que la lecture des pièces jointes dans mes messages et certains messages eux mêmes sont trop petit sur l'Iphone, d'où ma volonté de les lire sur l'Ipad.

Donc comment serait-il possible, sans abonnement supplémentaire de "charger" "synchroniser" mes mails de l'Iphone vers l'Ipad ? dent bleue ? logiciel de synchro ?

Merci de vos lumières à cette question un peu particulière.


----------



## nifex (6 Mai 2011)

Normalement tu dois pouvoir partager ta connexion internet en utilisant le wifi de ton iphone 4.

Je me souviens plus du nom de cette option de partage de connekxion car je n'ai pas d iphone 4, mais c est faisable.

Par contre il faut voir chez quel operateur tu es car je crois qu en france la plupart facture en plus cela...

Edit : ca s'appele simplement mode modem


----------



## MJF (6 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir
Normalement, tu n'as besoin de rien. Si tu rentres les paramètres de ton compte mail sur l'iPad, tu recevras tes mails sur ton iPhone et sur ton iPad (wifi) en même temps. Si tu as un compte "imap", les messages effacés sur l'un de tes iBidules seront automatiquement effacés sur l'autre... Par contre si tu veux rapatrier des messages reçus (avant l'iPad), il te faudra te les renvoyer .


----------



## nifex (6 Mai 2011)

Mjf comme il parle de la 3G je suppose qu'il entend comment voir ces mail quand il n'a pas de wifi disponible, non ?


----------



## MJF (6 Mai 2011)

nifex a dit:


> Mjf comme il parle de la 3G je suppose qu'il entend comment voir ces mail quand il n'a pas de wifi disponible, non ?



Ouppsss ! désolé, je pense que tu as raison


----------



## nifex (6 Mai 2011)

En espagne avec telefonica le mode modem est grauit et la 2eme carte microsim pour l ipad est aussi gratuit (partage du forfait data entre les 2 idevice...


----------



## omni (7 Mai 2011)

Bien vu pour le coup du partage wifi, oui j'y avais pensé. Mais 
1) effectivement quand pas wifi ? (mais que j'ai 3G et/ou déjà récupérer les mails sur Iphone)
2) Le mode modem se paie ! ce n'est certes pas un abonnement supplémentaire mais limite&#8230;

Je sais que je demande peut-être ce qui n'existe pas mais j'espérai qu'il existe un utilitaire qui me permette de "synchroniser" les deux appareils et notamment les mails.


----------



## MisterDrako (7 Mai 2011)

nifex a dit:


> En espagne avec telefonica le mode modem est grauit et la 2eme carte microsim pour l ipad est aussi gratuit (partage du forfait data entre les 2 idevice...



C'est clair qu'en France nos sommes des "vaches à lait" !!!

Apres il s'etonnent que tout le monde passe par un jailbreak !

Ici c'est mywi ou pdanet c'est selon, apres avoir raqué 2 années durant l'option
Everywhere de Orange, puis marre des rappels suite depassements....
(comme si ça suffit pas de se faire plumer ! )

Bon courage à toi !....:hein:


----------



## omni (9 Mai 2011)

omni a dit:


> Bien vu pour le coup du partage wifi, oui j'y avais pensé. Mais
> 1) effectivement quand pas wifi ? (mais que j'ai 3G et/ou déjà récupérer les mails sur Iphone)
> 2) Le mode modem se paie ! ce n'est certes pas un abonnement supplémentaire mais limite
> 
> Je sais que je demande peut-être ce qui n'existe pas mais j'espérai qu'il existe un utilitaire qui me permette de "synchroniser" les deux appareils et notamment les mails.



dois-je en conclure que ça n'existe pas ?


----------

